# Kyriakoulis / cocaine dealers



## amangos (Jul 18, 2004)

The value of the cocaine, was over 175 million euros… Nikitas was caught with the drugs in his car; he was transferring the drugs from his boat to his storehouse!

It is a fact that 2 boats was arrested, one had over 1000 kilos of cocaine, and the second one was empty, but the dogs was showing that in this boat there were drugs before...

I am Greek, and of course I don’t want to accuse anyone without proves but…

this can explain why they are buying marinas with highier price than the market value, they are getting bigger when chartering is not having any scope for improvement...


----------

